
Commission calls drug war a failure, recommends legal regulation of marijuana - lotusleaf1987
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/high-level-commission-calls-drug-war-a-failure-recommends-legal-regulation-of-marijuana/2011/06/01/AGncWiGH_story.html?wprss=rss_politics
======
sudont
Call me when there's a commission of _current_ leaders.

Besides, the US is leveraging this situation very well in selling its darling
industry to both sides of the war: small arms.

